# fsck problem.....

## XST1

I am getting an error message when the kernel boots every time....

Here is a screenshot:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v405/XST1/P5310031.jpg

I don't know why it keeps doing this... hda1 is reiserfs NOT ext2 or ext3.... anything would be appreciated thanks.

----------

## nyteryda

 *XST1 wrote:*   

> I am getting an error message when the kernel boots every time....
> 
> Here is a screenshot:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v405/XST1/P5310031.jpg
> ...

 

can you post your /etc/fstab i think it is wrong.

possible in it you have a line that looks like 

```
/dev/BOOT               /boot           reiserfs            noauto,noatime  1 1
```

Where the BOOT should be the device so in my case it looks like (where hda3 is my /boot partion)

```
/dev/hda3               /boot           reiserfs            noauto,noatime  1 1
```

----------

## XST1

 *nyteryda wrote:*   

>  *XST1 wrote:*   I am getting an error message when the kernel boots every time....
> 
> Here is a screenshot:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v405/XST1/P5310031.jpg
> ...

 

ok. I did what you said and it fixed it. I am still however getting an error that says cannot find fsck.reiserfs for some reason. Any ideas? Heres a screenshot of my fstab. Thanks.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v405/XST1/P5310043.jpg

----------

## nyteryda

 *XST1 wrote:*   

>  *nyteryda wrote:*    *XST1 wrote:*   I am getting an error message when the kernel boots every time....
> 
> Here is a screenshot:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v405/XST1/P5310031.jpg
> ...

 

well i would like to see that error aswell, but not seeing it i would guess that either you haven't got fsck.resier installed, its not installed in the correct place, its not in a search path, it is not set executable or it has not yet mounted the drive inorder to access the file.

----------

## bet1m

this can help ..maybe

First recompile your kernel and enable ext2 fs and copy bzImage to /boot 

```

# reboot

```

```

$ su

paswd:

# cd /

# mkdir boot-backup

# mount /boot/

# mv /boot/* /boot-backup

# umount /boot

# mke2fs /dev/hdaX  where 'X' is your boot particion

```

```

# nano -w /etc/fstab

# /dev/hdaX               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 1

```

then:

```

# mount /boot 

# mv /boot-backup/* /boot

```

```

# reboot

```

Now your boot particion is ext2

----------

## Rainmaker

although I agree partially with the sugestion above (a journaling filesystem is useless on something as small as a boot partition), that probably won't solve it.

You'll have to emerge reiserfsprogs, which will give you the fsck.reiserfs proggie

BTW. You take "screenshot" pretty litteraly  :Razz: 

----------

